# What are you growing?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This year my microfarm has three pots, hot peppers all. I checked the plants today and found numerous plump peppers, still quite green. These are the fearsome Trinidad Moruga Scorpion peppers, which briefly held the title of world's hottest pepper before the Carolina Reaper came along.

They have no sane use, or course, except maybe to strip the paint off the garage floor. But what about you? What crops does _your _farm yield?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Corn and Soybeans, in rotation. Each is complementary in keeping the soil filled with nutrients.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

What crops does your farm yield? 



None, only flowers , lots of them


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I am growing despair.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I grow in one container some basil, mint, rosemary and thyme. The mint is taking over the container. The basil is doing fairly well, and the other two herbs are getting smothered. I've been eating the basil. I've added the mint to water, but I don't use it much. I have far more than I need. 

I have a few other containers, and my new garden has a rhododendron bush, azaleas, a viibernum, hydrangea and a small tree I can't identify. I recently planted two hostas and two calla lilies. There is a small plot of grass.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Beans, carrots, onions, peppers, tomatoes, beets, cabbage, lettuce, courgette, egg plant, dill, basil, peas, apples, strawberries, currants, plums, raspberries, cherries.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

The only thing I'm growing is a symphony, but I'm not entirely sure it's edible..


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Figs. On a tree planted in absolutely the wrong place by a previous owner.

Used to have apricots until the tree died of fireblight.

Moss in the lawn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Tired of inhumanity.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Forgot cucumbers.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> Tired of inhumanity.


Are you, by chance, tired of London too?

I grow flowers and flowering shrubs. My mother is the Green-Fingered One in our family - she's ninety five now so does much less gardening, but she used to grow tomatoes, string beans, broad beans, parsley, mint, apples, figs and (in the greenhouse) a solitary lemon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Er...London?...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It was a silly idea - sorry. 

It's been a difficult day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Ingélou said:


> It was a silly idea - sorry.
> 
> It's been a difficult day.


Ah, that Dr Johnson is full of nonsense!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Ahghh now I've quoted your edit!!! You're messing with my head!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I can't tell you. One never knows who can read these messages.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Back to the composting I think.....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> Ahghh now I've quoted your edit!!! You're messing with my head!


Sorry again. 'Cultivating irritation in other members' is obviously another of my growing specialities.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife is growing herbs. We just harvested a nice crop of basil which is making my mundane lunchbox sandwiches more interesting.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ah, that reminds me - I do grow rosemary. I use it in a lovely Italian recipe for slow-cooked lamb & peas with rice.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Our house is on a hillside and we have a couple acres of land, so there's quite a lot being grown. We have several fruit trees, including cherry, peach, pear, and apple. My dad is growing zucchini, corn, cilantro, carrots and tomatoes in the raised vegetable gardens and then we also have grapevines, though the squirrels have been eating a lot of those 

I personally am not too interested in growing crops, but I do like gardening in general. Even though I live in a dorm most of the year, when I come home and during the summer I work on the garden. My main interest is California native plants. Last fall I planed a number of natives, including ceanothus, lupine, manzanita, and others. Natives can be finicky, but I love the way they look--besides I think people here should plant more of them. They require less water, which is good for the drought, and they're good for the environment since they're not invasive and the native wildlife can appreciate them.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Hair on my ears.


----------



## bachstreet boys (Jul 16, 2016)

That should be helpful during the cold winters.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Ah, that Dr Johnson is full of nonsense!


Oi!

As I'm here again I may as well mention that something is growing in between the two overgrown shrubs that lurk in the left hand corner of the garden. Whatever it is has an almost uncanny resemblance to KenOC's current avatar.

What can it all mean?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> Oi!
> 
> As I'm here again I may as well mention that something is growing in between the two overgrown shrubs that lurk in the left hand corner of the garden. Whatever it is has an almost uncanny resemblance to KenOC's current avatar.
> 
> What can it all mean?


Obviously it means KenOC is living in your garden.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

dogen said:


> Obviously it means KenOC is living in your garden.


Yes. I should have realised that. It is, after all, the least improbable answer.

But _why?_

Should I put some nuts out for him?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Perhaps he is trying to recreate one of Henri Rousseau's paintings as a _tableau vivant._










That's probably all it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

I expect you're right.

Put some nuts out and see if you can get a photo of him feeding. You could then upload it to this thread. I bet he's cute.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Thyme, oregano, celery, lava's, rosemary.
And figs. The plant was dormant for some 6 or 7 years but then there was no stopping it. It is loaded with figs every year, but we NEED MORE SUN !! Will take a snapshot of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Apples, plums, blackcurrants, redcurrants, gooseberries, raspberries, wild strawberries, rhubarb (sorta; they might do better if not planted in builders' rubble under the neighbour's Leylandii); mint (you try stopping it), chives, dill, thyme, sage, rosemary, oregano, and chilli peppers (indoors, obviously, this is Lancashire). And when I say, I am growing, I mean of course, Mrs. Vox is growing...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Click to enlarge

Nice with salty blue cheese and tawny port or that sirupy sweet sherry I can't remember the name of.
Let there be lots of sunshine !


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I suspect your tree is planted in a better place than mine. Even so, I get the occasional edible fruit.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

These plants just need a LOT of sunshine, dr Johnson. GB or The Netherlands is not exactly the ideal place for them, where ever you plant them.
A bit frustrating really, having some thirty figs just hanging there, waiting waiting. Well, the few that make it are extra nice .
Where is Figleaf; we need expert help !!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm growing my anger.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I'm growing my anger.


Beware for your fear.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> I suspect your tree is planted in a better place than mine. Even so, I get the occasional edible fruit.


You may know this already but I'm told the secret in the UK is to prune off half the fruit now and be patient. Make take until the second year to mature.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Jos said:


> These plants just need a LOT of sunshine, dr Johnson. GB or The Netherlands is not exactly the ideal place for them, where ever you plant them.
> A bit frustrating really, having some thirty figs just hanging there, waiting waiting. Well, the few that make it are extra nice .
> Where is Figleaf; we need expert help !!


My tree would get more sunshine if whoever planted it had done so several yards east of the spot where it now resides.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

It can be done, but it involves a lot of, euh...work


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> You may know this already but I'm told the secret in the UK is to prune off half the fruit now and be patient. Make take until the second year to mature.


The tree needs pruning anyway to stop the roots spreading too far.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

mangoes,limes,avocados,tomatoes,oranges,figs,blueberries


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

My pumpkins are doing well


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Now that marijuana is legal here in California, I just might start growing some pot...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Tomato, chilly peppers, grapevine...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey! I'm only fourteen
Sickly 'n' thin
Tried all of my life
Just to grow me a chin
It popped out once
But my dad pushed it in
Why did he hurt me?
He's my next of kin ...
He's a mex-i-kin
I'm lonely'n' green;
Too small for my shirt
If Simmons was here
I could feature my hurt
Scared of the future
Hope I don't grow
I know nobody likes me
'Cause everywhere I go
They say NO
They say NO
They say NO

Now I am older
Got a place in the town, babe
Got a chin on my shoulder
'N' it keeps growing down 'n' down 'n' down
I'm horny 'n' lonely
'N' I wish I was dead
Why am I livin'?
I wanna be dead instead
That's right, I said
I wanna be dead instead
Now dig this:
I wanna be dead
In bed
Please kill me
'Cause that would thrill me
I wanna be dead
In bed
Please kill me
'Cause that would thrill me
[etc. repeat]


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

In my case the question "What are you growing?" means: What yard work am currently I benignly neglecting? I have a big patch of crown vetch which bumble bees seem to love. And I have about fifty milkweed plants that butterflies favor. Any normally industrious home owner would have killed those plants long ago. There are lots of ferns in my yard too. Don't think I can take much credit for the white pine, red pine, balsam fir, quaking aspen, birch, oak, maple, and beech trees growing out there, although I am conspicuously failing to kill those too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife is growing Monarch butterflies. She has a couple of pots of milkweed plants and currently 30-40 caterpillars in enclosures along with half a dozen chrysalises. Lots if adult butterflies released so far.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of herbs , delicious in home made food, instead of let's say, delivery pizza's tasting like cardboard.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Now that marijuana is legal here in California, I just might start growing some pot...


Splendor in the Grass?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm in the process of growing some significant internet relationships.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I'd say mould, but it grows itself. The flat has a ventilation problem even with windows open.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> I'd say mould, but it grows itself. The flat has a ventilation problem even with windows open.


You're okay as long as it isn't growing in-between your toes.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

hpowders said:


> You're okay as long as it isn't growing in-between your toes.


No, the battle with it stays around windows.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm growing a potato/ grass hybrid, so you can smoke your french fries


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm growing more rotund, unfortunately.

On the other hand, I might just try for Nero Wolfe.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm growing a potato/ grass hybrid, so you can smoke your french fries


Perfect! That's a great way to take care of the munchies. :clap:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm growing a potato/ grass hybrid, so you can smoke your french fries


Do you eat the skin? A lot of minerals there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Do you eat the skin? A lot of minerals there.


Optional at this stage but if peeled can be rolled up and used for quicker intake of carbs


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I'm growing huge courgettes. I have an allotment garden with a little wooden house on it, but I don't get to it as often as I would like. I miss a couple of days and another courgette seems to have grown to the size of a child's leg. There are also two sprouts plants, carrots and beetroot.

Also a few fruit plants: raspberries, strawberries (most eaten by insects and slugs); a small plum tree (no fruit from that yet), an apple tree and some grape vines, but the grapes are small.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Another 4 weeks or so until harvest. These will all be pressed into oil. I've welded up a sturdy jig with a 20 tons jack. Great strains for pain relieve and reduction of anxiety. At least my dear mum benefited from it in her last days before she died of cancer. But to be honest, I will take a bud or two for some oldschool recreational purpose.....
The teenagers call me dr. Green thumb and have completely differnt ideas on what to do with this lot.....


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TxllxT said:


>


Our roses doing better saying without being rude.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Our roses doing better saying without being rude.


Sure they are not plastic


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

TxllxT said:


>


Actually we bring a new grassman to our grandchild in the Czech Republic from Holland: this one is number 4.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Growing my hair - sadly, not a good harvest at this time...
But cheaper than going to the hairdresser - more money to spend on music.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I have hazelnut, apricot, Greek plum, cherry, medlar, mint, parsley, arugula and some small green peppers. All this in 150m2 yard.  Probably it sounds like a mess, but really it isn't that bad.

Edit: I have strawberries too, in two or three small pots.


----------

